# Best at home methods?



## Jonjhawk (Nov 29, 2015)

What are the best at home methods you use for training your dog to hunt? At home being not in the field with live birds. I live in the city and can't get my vizsla out some weeks to work with birds but I still want his skills to improve.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

"Find it" games

"Retrieve" games

"stand/stay" or whoa before going into/out of a door, eating, retrieving.

Recall work

Ken


----------

